# local 25 long island



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

good luck !!!!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

What else does the letter state?


----------



## susan (Feb 5, 2010)

New to this site. Former LU25 member who moved to SW Minnesota in 2002. I've been a union contractor out here since then, times are very lean now. Looking for where the work is. I'm in Flea country, will never get out on Book 2. I called Don this morning. Tell me the real deal. Saw the lab job in the conduit, brought back old times. I'll never move back, but I need something to hold me over a bit. Lost my old contacts, I was a shop rocket.


----------



## susan (Feb 5, 2010)

Just figuring out the site a bit. Just a note to the recent accepted future apprentice - Chris Kelley was once my apprentice. He was a real decent guy. I got into the union in 1984.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I recently just took the exam back on jan 8 and I did Qualify. Now I am just waiting for my interview date. I was wondering do I need to send in my certifications prior to the interview? I have door access fire Alarm certifications and also network certifications. I am going for Inside wireman not datacomm. I am Looking to further my knowledge and skill. I am also in my second boces class for electrical. I work full time as low voltage guy.


----------

